# man falls from bucket



## treeman75 (Oct 23, 2011)

Worker falls from bucket truck after crash, dies - Local News - Boston, MA - msnbc.com 
I seen this thought I would post it. Sounds like he wasnt wearing a safty harness.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 23, 2011)

treeman75 said:


> Worker falls from bucket truck after crash, dies - Local News - Boston, MA - msnbc.com
> I seen this thought I would post it. Sounds like he wasnt wearing a safty harness.




And no cones? A city worker in city truck? You know the city will be passing the buck on this one though it seems fines from OSHA are in order. This guy was a traffic safety guy? OK. This sounds to funny now.


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 24, 2011)

He was probly thinking this will only take five minutes to change a light quick. I always put my harness on it only takes twenty secs.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 24, 2011)

treemandan said:


> And no cones? A city worker in city truck? You know the city will be passing the buck on this one though it seems fines from OSHA are in order. This guy was a traffic safety guy? OK. This sounds to funny now.


 
Hey Dan not for nothing but, If the truck didnt stop because there was a bucket truck parked in front of him do you think the cones or a traffic safety guy would have helped? Just saying.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 27, 2011)

We have whats called a progressive work site traffic control. Where if the task takes a very short time and is constantly moving location like light bulb changing. The works site should be well assessed and the vehicle fitted with excessive flashing lamps signage etc with well trained assistant ground staff.
As often far more dangerous to road users to set up temp control than a force short inconvenience of a rolling type hindrance. This has evolved from garbage truck stop and go work task as non practical to have a garbage truck operator get out set signs cones etc to pick up a bin. It has been some what exploited to capture light bulb and other short tasks but always the call must be made by the right experience operator just when this method is inappropriate.

No harness exposed to vehicle hit, sadly all above seems not done.


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 27, 2011)

ya'll sh#ttin on the operator but wtf was the truck driver doin


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 27, 2011)

kdslocum said:


> ya'll sh#ttin on the operator but wtf was the truck driver doin



True seems unfair, however traffic work sites you must assume all other drivers are idiots and so you build that in to your plan. Expose your self to a risk and sooner or later a truck driver on his cell phone eating a burger checkin out the hot ass on the kerb will get ya, & thats when your harness backs it all up.


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 27, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> True seems unfair, however traffic work sites you must assume all other drivers are idiots and so you build that in to your plan. Expose your self to a risk and sooner or later a truck driver on his cell phone eating a burger checkin out the hot ass on the kerb will get ya, & thats when your harness backs it all up.


 
oh i def agree very stupid ive come very close to fallin out watching ass trot by 
truck driver was prolly lookin at the same as the bucket operator was


----------



## JERRYRADFORD (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi my name is tammy, my husband jerry (aka) squirrel flew up out of a bucket truck september 6,2011 he died on september8,2011 at osu hospital i pray that no family should endure what his family and i had to endure he had two broken legs,a broken shoulder a broken arm a broken neck and they removed the bone from his brain because he went straight onto concrete on his head his lungs collapsed and his kidneys shut down and he passed away on september8,2011 he was one of the best tree climbers around he was 41 i wish there was more being done to keep the climbers safe we are loosing to many good men to trees, trees were my husbands life he died doing what he loved that is for sure he is dearly missed from people every where to my husband you were the best the tree men will never forget squirrel they just forgot about the family you left behind. R.i.p jerry radford jr.(aka)squirrel 4/3/1970-9/8/2011


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 29, 2011)

JERRYRADFORD said:


> Hi my name is tammy, my husband jerry (aka) squirrel flew up out of a bucket truck september 6,2011 he died on september8,2011 at osu hospital i pray that no family should endure what his family and i had to endure he had two broken legs,a broken shoulder a broken arm a broken neck and they removed the bone from his brain because he went straight onto concrete on his head his lungs collapsed and his kidneys shut down and he passed away on september8,2011 he was one of the best tree climbers around he was 41 i wish there was more being done to keep the climbers safe we are loosing to many good men to trees, trees were my husbands life he died doing what he loved that is for sure he is dearly missed from people every where to my husband you were the best the tree men will never forget squirrel they just forgot about the family you left behind. R.i.p jerry radford jr.(aka)squirrel 4/3/1970-9/8/2011


 
My regret and regards for your loss, If anything your post here just may save others future misfortune.


----------



## Volandtitanfan (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry for your loss Tammy. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2012)

A little sensitivity would be nice in these threads. Families tend to come looking for bits and scraps after they loose a loved one. It could be one of your family members or children that are doing this one day.


----------

